# WD 10EARS 1TB Drive Failing



## bcurko (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys,

Reformatted my pc with windows 7 on the samsung 500Gb drive and all was well so i copied over my backups onto the newly formatted 1TB Drive it was being read everything was good. Later during the night it was taking quite long to access the 1TB WD Drive at least 5 minutes... and i started getting worried.

 I updated windows and then restarted then had the disk boot failure error. Since then I've had to reinstall windows 7 on my os (samsung Drive) and the 1TB hasn't worked since. I'm really worried that it's dead because i can't access it and it has 300GB worth of backups...

what should i do? ITS NOT BEING READ IN BIOS so i don't think any software is going to help me either.. ffs wd drives are crap.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2010)

if you cant see it in the BIOS, its dead.

BTW, the meaning of backup implies you have another copy somewhere (the original)


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 9, 2010)

I think if you can access the my computer you'd better manage the hdd from there. See if you can find smth.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 9, 2010)

Worth changing the various cables once.


----------

